# Oven-Baked Tradition



## Cajun (Jan 21, 2009)

I just recently put my vizsla on Oven-Baked Tradition Dog food. He is doing absolutely fantastic on it. He now has no more ear problems, and no more dander. This food is actually baked, and cooked at less than 400F where most dog food is extruded and cooked at almost 1000F. How is cooking a food at that high of a temperature good for the dog, all the nutrition is cooked out of it. Apparently Oven-Baked Tradition is only available in Canada, and they used to bake Wellness dog food back when wellness was baked. They bake the food in small batches and use fresh whole ingredients, and nothing is pre=processed. When went to my local pet store they gave me several samples packages to try, for free!!! There was lots of food in the samples, and cajun devoured it. It is great for his skin and coat, great for oral care they add green tea extract for this, glucosomine and condroitin, and it does not swell in water, so I don;t have to worry that my boy won;t get bloat. Unbelievable


----------



## LabradorRetriever2009 (Jan 29, 2009)

This is a bad food. I highly recomend you switch immediately. Try Artemis Maximal Dog.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 21, 2009)

No way the protein is way to high. Anything over 35% is more difficult for dogs to process, they have to consume twice as much to ensure that the kidneys are processing the kibble properly. Unlike raw food which has water in it already for the dogs to digest and process it properly. I know that Oven-Baked has been in business for 20 years now. They are the manufacturers that used to produce Wellness dog food, before Wellness was sold out to a bigger corporation, and they changed their cooking process. Personnaly I prefer feeding my dog food that is cooked how I would like to cook for them. Not flash cooked food!!


----------

